# Is this the 'best' led conversion for the mini-mag?



## madrabbitt (Jun 3, 2010)

The Terralux ministar2?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CCUQ8wIwAQ#

Its claiming 140 lumens, which is the brightest i'm finding online.

I'm familiar with the brand name, as the forensic guys at work use terrlux led modules for specific tasks in specific colors.

I asked around, and nobody has this specific conversion kit though.

And yes, i am specifically looking for a mini mag conversion kit, i dont want a new flashlight, or a different flashlight.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 3, 2010)

The TLE-5EX will be the brightest.

http://www.terraluxcorp.com/terralux/Products/Portable/Upgrades/TLE5EX/tabid/82/Default.aspx

However, the price of those are rather steep. Instead, I would suggest that you look at the new Luxeon Rebel Mini Maglite. It'll be just as bright (140 lumens is inflated) and also cost less.


----------



## dodge_911 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have one of these, and have to say, it's 'okay'...
It's outperformed by all other lights that I own (even ITP Eos A3), but it sure as h-e-double hockeysticks gives ya more light & runtime than the original incan bulb 

Be weary though, mine didn't fit snugly in the reflector opening, and becuase of that issue, I twisted the little metal legs...
That can be circumvented by using either a Terralux clicky or the NiteIze IQ switch (which has as a disadvantage that it 'll diminish the output a little bit)


----------



## sw629 (Jun 4, 2010)

A work-mate has one and it appears sound, but I thought it a little on the expensive side to upgrade mine.

Cheers, Will


----------



## yellow (Jun 4, 2010)

Mini Mag "upgrading" is outdated for years.
If anything, try to get the ceramic socket, bulb and reflector and use it in the 2*14500 hotwire setup.

For 2*AA light, get Fenix LD20, Quark 2AA, ...


----------



## papajoe (Jun 4, 2010)

I've got several 2A MiniMags in good condition - and, they have served me well. But . . . . 
IMHO it's not worth it (as stated above) to upgrade them. You're better of to save your money, shop around, and take the plunge into a GOOD light. In the long run, you'll be money ahead and be better served with newer technology.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Brian321 (Jun 4, 2010)

Best LED conversion for a mini mag = Unknown

Some GOOD LED conversions for a mini mag = Quark line, Itp A1, Fenix E01.

If you really only want to upgrade your mini mag i would suggest this.

I have one of those in my mini mag and it might not be the brightest but its way better than stock and it runs for over 13hrs on alkalines. ( I tested it but it was on all day so i dont know when it turned off cuz i went to bed.)

Brian


----------



## Hill (Jun 4, 2010)

I gave up on off the shelf upgrades and created my own "hand-burner". Details in this post.


Mini-mag MC-E direct drive


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jun 4, 2010)

There are drop-in's from the Sandwich Shoppe.

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=9da561a466a495ac0125281441ba19c3

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## Hill (Jun 4, 2010)

Not to knock the SS, but at that price for a drop in, you might as well get a Fenix or something comparable.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 4, 2010)

Upgrading a Mini-Maglite is just like upgrading a regular Maglite in that it's just not cost effective compared to buying a new LED light. If maximum light performance is your goal, do as others said and just buy a new light.

I only suggest going the drop in upgrade option if modifying a flashlight so that it's more unique is one of your goals or if you have a sentimental attachment to your Maglite. If neither of those two things applies, then I'd suggest doing as others said and just get a good 2 AA light and mothball the Mini-Maglite.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 6, 2010)

I would just get a newer Rebel LED 2XAA mini Mag. Works get and guessing cheaper in the long run.


----------



## madrabbitt (Jun 7, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> ...
> I only suggest going the drop in upgrade option if modifying a flashlight so that it's more unique is one of your goals or if you have a sentimental attachment to your Maglite...



You've come close to my reason. I have a burnt orange mag in my kit that i'm attached to, mostly because of the color. Crappy output is crappy, though.

Its not my primary flashlight, nor will i really need to use it as such, as I have multiple flashlights around that are much, much better, including the 5.11 UC3.400 (yes, i know most people around here ether love or hate it) and several cheaper led lights, including some 1st generation mini mag leds that are rattling around the truck somewhere.


----------



## yellow (Jun 7, 2010)

doh, an orange one ... 

I once had one, with a Sandwich Shoppe Sandwich  (imho the best - by far - upgrade for a MM)
... do not lend that one around, other ppl are just creeps
(I lent it a buddy while a night hike and the light was then used inside the lodge we slept. Was never found the next day)


----------



## peterkin101 (May 10, 2012)

This is a bit old but I was put in a situation of having a Christmas gift of a Maglite AA Incandescent thrown back in my face at Christmas time.

So I opened it up, put the batteries in and...

Oh dear.

How much has this once great little torch been bypassed by modern technology?

A dim, orange aretfact ridden beam which no matter what can no longer cut it in any way.

Back in 1991, the year I got married it all seemed so different.

In Sept 1991, I remember having my first Mini Maglite AA Incandesent and shining it in the street,being blown away with how bright the beam was for such a small torch (sadly lost many, many years ago!)

How things have changed....

Anyway back to 2012.

Something had to be done and a TerraLUX MiniStar 2 LED Module appeared to be answer.

Easy to fit and with a massive potential increase in output from about 14 to 140 lumens.

Had to be worth a try.

And it was.

Outstanding in every way, easy to fit and producing a blue/white beam not far short of my Inova T4.

Now the beam isn't as good as Mag Instruments own Maglite AA LED Pro and Pro +

And it would be extremely silly to buy a brand new Mini Maglite AA Incandescent and then buy this TerraLux LED module.

It would cost more and not be as good.

But as a means of breathing new life into a 21+ year design it is unbeatable.

Any of you got old Mini Maglite AA Incandescents and about to dispose of them for a newer model, then think again!

This LED Module will be more than good enough and save you some cash into the bargain!

And you keep all the traditional virtues of the Mini Maglite AA, sturdy construction, AA Batteries for power,flood to spot option etc.

Thoroughly recommended!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 10, 2012)

peterkin101 said:


> Any of you got old Mini Maglite AA Incandescents and about to dispose of them for a newer model, then think again!
> 
> This LED Module will be more than good enough and save you some cash into the bargain!
> 
> ...


At about ~$15 for such a dropin it is barely a bargain for existing incans to upgrade them. I would rather recommend that you suffer till november late as there have always been minimag LED lights for $12 or less new at the local stores on sale.


----------



## budynabuick (May 11, 2012)

madrabbitt said:


> And yes, i am specifically looking for a mini mag conversion kit, i dont want a new flashlight, or a different flashlight.



That"s what I thought he said. I brought a 20 year old MM back and love it.............its got cache!

Keith


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 6, 2012)

peterkin101 said:


> This is a bit old but I was put in a situation of having a Christmas gift of a Maglite AA Incandescent thrown back in my face at Christmas time.
> 
> So I opened it up, put the batteries in and...
> 
> ...



I know this has nothing to do with LED upgrades. But from my experience, an incandescent Minimag actually DOES have its place. Sometimes, you just don't want OR need a really bright light. I myself do quite a bit of night photography. And I certainly have brighter lights to use when I need to find my way around in the dark. But when the camera is on the tripod and I need to make sure that all my settings are right, out comes the Minimag. Because it only kicks out 14 lumens, my eyes don't have to adjust much when I turn it on. Likewise, I don't end up with night blindness when I shut it off. Yes, some LED lights have lower settings. But honestly, there is just something about that yellow/orange light that seems to make it less likely to affect my night vision. And given the fact that it's quite small, I can easily carry it along with a smaller (and MUCH brighter) LED light when I need something brighter. This is, of course, but one example where a light like a Minimag works well. I'm sure there are quite a few other situations where dim and yellow/orange would be better (even if those situations are in the minority).


----------



## El Camino (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been happy with the Terralux LED upgrade for the Minimag. It's quite bright and throws far. It also has a nice color. It does have some rings, but they are not too bad. I keep it focused to a tight spot, and I use the Nite Ize simple tail cap switch, which makes it a more useful light. This was a light that I have had for a while, and I'm a little attached to it which is why I upgraded it.

It's brighter than the regular LED Minimag, but the Pro and Pro + look like they are very good deals, especially if you can get one on sale.


----------



## musicmagic (Dec 12, 2012)

old thread, but it still deserves a good answer. 

Simple answer: if a simple bright dropin is your goal, the terralux TLE-5EX will do it. the focus is not amazing, and you have to mod the reflector a little to stop the pins from breaking, but that is easy (or get a tail-cap switch).

Long answer: The minimag will never be a big green lumen machine. Period. With that in mind, they are awesome because they come in many colors: blue, red, black, purple, silver, grey (almost the same as silver, except it is more matte), and pink (for breast cancer awareness). All can be had for under 13 dollars on amazon, except for the purple, which I found for 20 dollars. Nite-izes makes a few good dropins; 33 lm, 55 lm and an unknown brightness 3 led upgrade. I have also found that if you get a 3mm and/or 5mm led assortment pack with a few different colors, you can sometimes direct drive the led. If it is a 3mm led, and has the top filed down, like the SMJLED, no reflector mod is needed. You can keep the reflector with an uncut 3mm led, but it will be mostly for looks and to turn it on and off (the led has a very narrow viewing angle). If it is a 5mm led. you have to enlarge the diameter of the hole in the reflector. Same with a 10mm led and so-on.

rantover , so is the monologue XD


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,
You should see the Minimag as a host in which a whole lot of bulb combinations are possible. I have Minimags with green, red leds. Terralux, Sandwich Shoppe, NiteIze and the incan bulb. I really love this wide array of options. A replacement kit costs less than a replacement incan lamp for a Surefire, see it that way ;-)
As you can replace anything, your Minimag will be your lifetime companion, and I am not so sure that the newer led minimags can claim this as well ...
Keep well,
Joris


----------



## ttown (Dec 18, 2012)

I have had a couple of MiniMags for 15 years or so that I upgraded several times. I recently upgraded to the Terralux drop in, and found that the Terralux is a lot less "Ringy" with the Nite-ize reflector installed.


----------



## david57strat (Feb 23, 2015)

I know this is a really old thread, but someone is bound to do an on-line search, and maybe some of this information, and pictures will help. This has already been mentioned in earlier replies to this post, but here we go, anyway, with some pictures...

Terralux makes the TLE-5 upgrade kit for the 2AA Mini Mag. They've been making these for a while.

I've also tried the NiteIze, and was very displeased with the difference in output, even though it cost a few bucks less than the Terralux upgrade I purchased. The Terralux upgrade runs about 16 bucks, but it's a world of difference.

TLE-5EX MiniStar2 is a 140 lumen upgrade (emitter lumens...the OTF output is more like 100 lumens, but very nice output). This will (painlessly) convert your old incandescent light into an LED, and will radically improve the output and run time of your light.

It also comes with its own replacement reflector, which you should use.
Please see pictures below:







Minimag 2AA with stock incandescent bulb





Minimag 2AA, after TerraLUX upgrade drop-in was installed (same exact camera settings)


True, if you don't mind spending a few bucks more (on an all new light), and if you really like the Mini Mag AA design, you can get Maglite's Pro Plus, which has a stated ANSI output of 245 lumens, and low and high modes. One of these can be had for a little over thirty bucks, if you look around.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 27, 2015)

I must have over a dozen mini mags and mini pros and pluses in storage. Once LED lights like the original PD32 came along it became clear to me that my attachment to the Minis and upgrading them etc. was pretty pointless. Why mag doesnt redesign the Mini is beyond me. They did a smashing job with the new 3rd Gen D cell LED why cannot they do the same with the Mini?


----------

